# Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten​*
Alle Parteien haben ja mehr oder weniger sie voneinander trennende Grundsätze und Unterschiede.
Also Punkte, die man immer eher der einen oder eher der anderen Partei zuordnen würde.

Unter anderem, stark vereinfacht:
GRÜNE > Umwelt
Union > konservativ, starker Staat, ländlicher Raum
LINKE > soziales, kleine Leute, 
SPD > Gewerkschaften, Soziales, 
FDP > Wirtschaft, Rechtsstaat, 
AFD > stark konservativ

Weil Angler so toll sind und das Angeln so wertvoll für die Gesellschaft in ökonomischer, ökologischer, sozialer und kultureller Hinsicht, müsste ja eigentlich jede Partei Angler und das Angeln als solches unterstützen.

Wenn man jetzt den jeweiligen Parteien erklären wollte, damit sie das auch begreifen können (Politiker sind je eher etwas weiter vom Volk, wird gemunkelt), warum gerade sie mit ihrem jeweiligen Markenkern Angler und das Angeln an sich unterstützen sollten, könnte das an einem jeweiligen Beispiel so aussehen:
*GRÜNE:*
Angler sind die besten Wächter der Gewässer. Da sie immer vor Ort sind, sind die diejeingen, die am schnellsten Gewässerverschmutzungen oder negative Veränderungen  mitbekommen und schon aus eigenem Interesse melden und sollten entsprechend vom Staat gefördert werden, da auch staatliche Institutionen dadurch entlastet werden.

*UNION:*
Angler sind der Teil der Bevölkerung, der in seiner Freizeit das Ideal einer traditionellen Nutzung der Gewässer vorlebt, und gerade dadurch auch Bewirtschafter zu angemessener und nach vorne blickender Bewirtschaftung in jahrtausendealter Tradition und Kultur  zwingt und sollten daher staatlich auch gefördert werden.

*LINKE:*
Angeln gehört zu den Tätigkeiten draussen an den Gewässern, die noch mit relativ wenig Geld im Vergleich zu anderen wie Jagd, Segeln, Bootfahren etc. möglich sind. Und daher optimal geeignet, um gerade auch den ärmeren Bevölkerungsteilen preiswerte und nachhaltige Erholung an den Gewässern zu ermöglichen. und ist daher vom Staat zu unterstützen.

*SPD:*
Wer Gerechtigkeit für die kleine Leute will, will auch eine Förderung des Angelns. Eine gerechte Teilhabe an den Erholungsmöglichkeiten der Gewässer bedingt auch die Unterstützung der Angler und des Angelns seitens staatlicher Institutionen.

*FDP:*
Neben dem unbestreitbaren Wert zur Erholung der Bevölkerung ist das Angeln ein absoluter Wirtschaftsfaktor. Über 50.000 ganz oder teilweise vom Angeln abhängige Arbeitsplätze und mehr als 6 Milliarden Euro, die Angler für ihr Hobby jährlich aufbringen, machen die Unverzichtbarkeit dieses Hobbys für Deutschland sichtbar und sollte von staatlicher Seite gestützt und gefördert, zumindest aber nicht behindert werden. 

*AfD:*
Angeln ist eine der seit Jahrtausenden im europäischen Kulturraum zur Erholung ausgeübten Freizeittätigkeiten und sollte daher von staatlicher Seite aus gefördert werden.


*Was ich jetzt von euch gerne hätte:*
Weitere Punkte und Argumente, die man den einzelnen Parteien vorlegen könnte - ihrem jeweiligen "Markenkern" entsprechend - wenn man denen das Angeln und die Angler "schmackhaft" machen wollte.


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*

Ich würde dann die einzelnen (sinnvolle(re)n) Argumente hier für die einzelnen Parteien sammeln:

*GRÜNE > *


*Union > *


*LINKE > *


*SPD >*


*FDP > *
Man schützt ein Gewässer am Besten in dem man es nutzt. Durch Beiträge der Angler werden von Bewirtschaftern Besatzmaßnahmen etc. zur Pflege der Gewässer finanziert, die dadurch natürlicher werden und dann auch durch Angler genutzt werden.
-------------------------
Angeln steht für eine freiheitliche Lebensart, die gemeinschaftlichen Ressourcen der Gewässer zu nutzen.
-------------------------------



*AFD >*


----------



## Leech (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*

Argumente für FDP (als eigenes Mitglied schreib ich jetzt):
A) Man schützt ein Gewässer am Besten in dem man es nutzt. Durch Beiträge der Angler werden von Bewirtschaftern Besatzmaßnahmen etc. zur Pflege der Gewässer finanziert, die dadurch natürlicher werden und dann auch durch Angler genutzt werden.
B) Angeln steht für eine freiheitliche Lebensart, die gemeinschaftlichen Ressourcen der Flüsse zu nutzen.

Ansonsten hat das mit der FDP-Sicht gar nicht soviel mit Wirtschaft & Rechtsstaatlichkeit zu tun - viel mehr mit dem universalen Freiheitsgedanken. Der kommt hier auch zum Ausdruck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*

Der zweite Punkt gefällt mir gut!
Statt Flüsse aber Gewässer


----------



## Leech (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt gefällt mir gut!
> Statt Flüsse aber Gewässer


Ja. Ist richtig. Wortwahl am frühen Morgen in der Frühstückspause. Sorry. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*

kein Problem - ich pass ja auf ;-)


----------



## Ørret (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*

Angeln bietet Junglichen eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung abseits von Playstation un Co. und weckt bei den Kids das Intresse für die Natur....nur was sie kennen werden sie später Mal sinnvoll nutzen,hegen, pflegen und schützen. 
Keine Ahnung zu welcher Partei das passt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Warum ALLE Bundestagsparteien für Angler und Angeln sein müssten*



Ørret schrieb:


> Angeln bietet Junglichen eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung abseits von Playstation un Co. und weckt bei den Kids das Intresse für die Natur....nur was sie kennen werden sie später Mal sinnvoll nutzen,hegen, pflegen und schützen.
> *Keine Ahnung zu welcher Partei das passt...*


Das ist das Problem - recht haste ja komplett..
Aber ich denke, das kann man einfach bei allen Parteien mit als Punkt erwähnen?


----------

